# Guess the possible breed ?



## Rogue&Shady-Abs (May 21, 2009)

I know you cant 'tell' what breed a cat is with out correct paperwork and history etc... both my cats are just registered as DH (one Long one Short)

But could you hazzard a guess at the breed of Shady & Rogue for me:

Shady:
:luv Timid, protective, lazy, independant.





















Rogue:
:luv Hyper, playful, attention seeking, clever..very!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've got absolutely NO CLUE for Shady. He appears to be a common DSH or British Shorthair mix with tuxedo markings. Black, no agouti (solid, not tabby striped), white spotting, heavy build.
Rogue seems like she may have a scoshe of Persian? She seems to have longer hair, and is she a calico? If so, she is black, dilute (gray/blue), no agouti, tortoiseshell calico (orange/buff/cream mixed with her blue coat). Blue/Cream Tortie w/ long hair.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what breed Boof and missy are, i dont know much about cats and friends are asking what breed they are ?

MISSY









BOOF


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Boof & Missy are DLH and DSH.
Both are black tabby cats with no agouti. 
Missy is a tortoiseshell, or Tortie, because she has both the black gene and orange gene 
expressed in her coat.


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Lovely cats, Abs! :wink:


----------

